# New to beekeeping in NC



## NCGrimbo (Dec 15, 2016)

Hello all. My neighbor and I are going to be raising bees for the first time this year in Clayton, NC. I'm looking forward to all the helpful advice from everyone.

-NCGrimbo


----------



## cervus (May 8, 2016)

Welcome. You'll get what you came for. Enjoy.


----------



## Shh-Boom (Mar 11, 2016)

Welcome to our sweet world. :applause:


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## heaflaw (Feb 26, 2007)

welcome


----------



## beegining (Feb 13, 2017)

NCGrimbo said:


> Hello all. My neighbor and I are going to be raising bees for the first time this year in Clayton, NC. I'm looking forward to all the helpful advice from everyone.
> 
> -NCGrimbo


Hello, Im in Greenville NC and anticipate beging bee keeping this year with two hives. I see that you started last year 2016. How did things work out? any tips related to our climate? Im a real novice, is the nectar flow season longer than say the northern states and shorter than the southern states? anyone have tips Im open


----------



## BradParadise (Feb 3, 2017)

Welcome to Beesource!


----------



## NCGrimbo (Dec 15, 2016)

beegining said:


> Hello, Im in Greenville NC and anticipate beging bee keeping this year with two hives. I see that you started last year 2016. How did things work out? any tips related to our climate? Im a real novice, is the nectar flow season longer than say the northern states and shorter than the southern states? anyone have tips Im open


We haven't started raising our bees yet. We are getting our packages on April 8th, so i can't help you with your questions. I did a quick google search and came up with a beekeeping group near you, https://www.facebook.com/groups/tarriverbeekeepers/. I'm sure they can give you help to answer your questions.


----------

